# Skiff Battery Setup Help



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

So I will be rewiring my Fin & Feather soon, and this will also mean new batteries. I'm looking for a reliable lightweight setup.

From what I understand the Odyssey PC680 should have no problem being used for (Johnson 25) electric start, 500 gph bilge, GPS (nav lights and livewell will be used on a minimal basis).

Now my question is, would it be wise to use another PC680 connected in series with the first one to power a 12v, 50lb Thrust, Motorguide on occasion? 

One member over on the Custom Gheenoe forums claimed that "A ODYSSEY PC680 will run a 40# trolling motor for 1 hr on hi."

Any truth to this? Trying to avoid the large trolling motor batteries.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

The pc680 should run your motor,bilge,gps,nav, and live well just fine. If you hook another one in series that would make 24 volts. If you just meant hooking another one up to it. I wouldn't recommend hooking your trolling battery to your starting battery. If you troll too long your motor won't start. The pc680 might only last 1 hour. You might consider a small wheel chair battery. Not as heavy as a tradition tm battery and will probably last you a good couple of hours. 
http://www.interstate batteries.com/b/wheelchairs/N-zihwpoZzihwsq?dsNav=A~Part+Number&1=1
I would recommend some where between the 35 ah to the 55 ah. All under 40 lbs. 
good luck!


----------

